# My Evic Supreme



## tomcat (28/10/14)

Hey everyone, have had the Evic Supreme for almost a week now and all I can say is "This thing is absolutely aptly named"

Running the Nautilus Mini, with BVC colis currently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/10/14)

Looking great, enjoy.


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

Nice setup, I bet it vapes like a champ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigAnt (28/10/14)

I too am happy with my evic supreme(machine) in black, so much so I wanted to get a silver one.
I ended up getting silver a Smok Bec Pro 50w bluetooth mod. They can learn a thing from evic though on the display functionality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tomcat (28/10/14)

free3dom said:


> Nice setup, I bet it vapes like a champ



Definitely vapes like a champ, and the Nautilus Mini's flavor is just amazing


----------



## tomcat (28/10/14)

Thanks @Andre i am and forsee enjoying it for a whie


----------



## tomcat (28/10/14)

@BigAnt congrats and happy vaping fellow supreme user.

I was also thinking of getting the Smok BEC Pro, I like the "gadgetyness" of the bluetooth interface and being able to control from my phone, would you NOT recommend it? 

You seem somewhat disappointed.


----------



## LandyMan (28/10/14)

@tomcat, have a look at my views on the BEC Pro here: http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/6082/

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAnt (28/10/14)

tomcat said:


> @BigAnt congrats and happy vaping fellow supreme user.
> 
> I was also thinking of getting the Smok BEC Pro, I like the "gadgetyness" of the bluetooth interface and being able to control from my phone, would you NOT recommend it?
> 
> You seem somewhat disappointed.



Don't get me wrong Bec Pro is a winner and I am sure the future software updates will make it even better.
It works perfectly from the app. On the device only 1 button that controls everything.
I just don't like the display of info. The supreme has a much better screen layout.


----------

